
Ask HN: Office Chair Recommendations? - chiefofgxbxl
Most people on HN probably spend their entire working day sitting.<p>Which office chair would you recommend to your fellow software developers and techies? Why?
======
catacombs
The Wirecutter just published[1] a story about the best office chair. The
winner: Steelcase Gesture.

[1]: [https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-office-
chair/](https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-office-chair/)

------
PaulHoule
Steelcase.

